# Winter time: Cold house



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

Here in the U.S it's now winter. The days are getting cooler and cooler.:wacko: My birds are housed in the basement, which can get _much_ colder than the rest of the house. Like I need to change into warmer cloths when going down there. I have three sides of both cages covered with a thick blanket. I try to keep warm lights too nearby. I am trying to do everything to help the birds stay warm.  But still, I don't think I'm doing enough! They are always puffed up. What do you guys do to keep your fids warm?:blush:


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

U can buy a mini heater if u want to and place it a good distance away.. Or maybe give then some cozy nest boxes...


----------



## *Snowy* (Aug 31, 2012)

Maybe you could move them into a warmer room, just for the winter, and then move them back to the basement when it's warmer?


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

I say if you borrow them a mini hitter, it will be perfect  and cover the front with something. Leave a space for breathing


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

A mini heater you say? I will certainly look into that. Thanks to the three of you!


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

We've got ceramic bulb heaters (usually sold for reptiles, but easily repurposable for birds) hanging above our birds' cages. Our birds are also in the basement, which is great because the temp stays really stable, but does tend to be a bit cool since we're on clay.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If you get a heater make sure the coils aren't coated in teflon.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

cknauf said:


> We've got ceramic bulb heaters (usually sold for reptiles, but easily repurposable for birds) hanging above our birds' cages. Our birds are also in the basement, which is great because the temp stays really stable, but does tend to be a bit cool since we're on clay.


I read it several times and also a friend of ours who breeds birds and blue tongue lizards sais that reptile lamps are not suitable for birdies. The reason is a spectrum issue.
Maybe sbdy more experienced her on the forum can help and clarify in this matter.


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

I've used a lamp/high watt light builb for years to make a "warm spot" in one corner of birds cage. Especially if you make a spot where heat can "collect".


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

hanna said:


> I read it several times and also a friend of ours who breeds birds and blue tongue lizards sais that reptile lamps are not suitable for birdies. The reason is a spectrum issue.
> Maybe sbdy more experienced her on the forum can help and clarify in this matter.


A ceramic bulb doesn't emit any light, only heat.


----------



## Budgiegirl14 (Feb 15, 2012)

I certainly will look into all these options. Thank you!

Also, I have some lamps that give out heat, but a fume as well. I suspect I can't use these?


----------



## Phil965 (Nov 23, 2012)

I too am going to put my birds in the basement and was also thinking of a space heater with an automatic thermostat I like the idea of putting blankets along the walls.
I wonder just how cold some birds are kept?


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

I would move the birds to a warmer room and still keep a very close eye on them.Its only for winter,doesnt kill anyone.I have already experienced temps of minus 10 Celsius in both Chicago and Indiana,and ,believe me,its COLD!


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

cknauf said:


> A ceramic bulb doesn't emit any light, only heat.


Sorry, I missed the "ceramic" part of it. ....:blush:


----------

